# Participez à la consultation "pour une République numérique"

## Magic Banana

Le gouvernement a lancé une consultation sur l'avant projet de loi « pour une République numérique » qui se termine le 18 octobre 2015. Comme l'écrit l'April, "c'est une opportunité pour faire entendre notre voix" : https://www.april.org/participez-la-consultation-sur-lavant-projet-de-loi-pour-une-republique-numerique

Et cela demande peu d'effort... sinon de devoir accepter d'exécuter du JavaScript privateur. :-S

En faisant cette concession, vous pouvez créer un compte en quelques clics puis supporter, en un clic supplémentaire, chacun des amendements qui vont dans le bon sens. Outre ceux défendus par l'April (lien ci-dessus), voyez ceux défendus par la Quadrature du Net et par Wikimedia France :

http://www.laquadrature.net/fr/propositions-consultation-pjl-numerique

https://www.republique-numerique.fr/consultations/projet-de-loi-numerique/consultation/consultation/opinions/section-1-les-communs/instaurer-la-liberte-de-panorama-en-france

----------

## xaviermiller

Message mis en post-it pour un petit moment  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Si une seule proposition amendement devrait être discutés, je pense que ce serait, vu les votes actuels, cet excellente proposition de l'April : https://www.republique-numerique.fr/consultations/projet-de-loi-numerique/consultation/consultation/opinions/section-1-ouverture-des-donnees-publiques-1/le-code-source-d-un-logiciel-est-un-document-administratif-communicable

Votez pour elle et pour les autres amendements qui vont dans le bon sens ! Il ne reste plus que quelques heures pour participer à la consultation !

----------

## Magic Banana

À moins que ce soit https://www.republique-numerique.fr/consultations/projet-de-loi-numerique/consultation/consultation/opinions/section-2-service-public-de-la-donnee-1/utiliser-les-logiciels-libres-gnu-linux-dans-les-ecoles-et-les-universites qui propose l'utilisation de logiciel libre et de GNU/Linux dans les écoles et les universités !  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Ou peut-être https://www.republique-numerique.fr/consultations/projet-de-loi-numerique/consultation/consultation/opinions/section-3-donnees-d-interet-general/utilisation-de-gnu-linux-dans-l-administration qui propose l'utilisation de GNU/Linux dans l'administration !

----------

## Magic Banana

Il y a aussi la définition des communs volontaires qui est plébiscitée en masse : https://www.republique-numerique.fr/consultations/projet-de-loi-numerique/consultation/consultation/opinions/section-1-les-communs/article-8-bis-definition-des-communs-volontaires

----------

## Magic Banana

La priorité aux logiciels libres et aux formats ouverts dans le service public national et local semble aussi faire l'unanimité. Donnez lui encore plus de poids : https://www.republique-numerique.fr/consultations/projet-de-loi-numerique/consultation/consultation/opinions/section-3-loyaute-des-plateformes/donner-la-priorite-aux-logiciels-libres-et-aux-formats-ouverts-dans-le-service-public-national-et-local

Même chose pour l'interdiction de la vente liée ordinateur/système d'exploitation : https://www.republique-numerique.fr/consultations/projet-de-loi-numerique/consultation/consultation/opinions/section-3-loyaute-des-plateformes/interdiction-de-la-vente-liee-ordinateur-systeme-d-exploitation

----------

## Magic Banana

Sans parler de l'affirmation et de l'encouragement au droit au chiffrement des communications : https://www.republique-numerique.fr/consultations/projet-de-loi-numerique/consultation/consultation/opinions/section-2-confidentialite-des-correspondances-privees/22-bis-affirmer-et-encourager-le-droit-au-chiffrement-des-communications

Et de l'autorisation des actions de groupe notamment en matière d'atteinte au droit sur les données personnelles et la neutralité du Net : https://www.republique-numerique.fr/consultations/projet-de-loi-numerique/consultation/consultation/opinions/section-2-confidentialite-des-correspondances-privees/23-autoriser-les-actions-de-groupe-notamment-en-matiere-d-atteinte-au-droit-sur-les-donnees-personnelles-et-la-neutralite-du-net

----------

## El_Goretto

Merci Magic B. pour cette piqûre de rappel, j'ai failli oublier.

Il ne reste plus que quelques heures, le dispositif expirera demain.

----------

## xaviermiller

Dé-post-it-é

----------

